

2013 Index of Economic Freedom – Country Rankings - spking
http://www.heritage.org/index/ranking

======
jerrya
Complaint:

HEY WEB DESIGNER, WHY DO YOU STICK AN AUTO-ROTATING SLIDESHOW AT THE TOP OF
THIS PAGE, AND THEN FILL THAT SLIDESHOW WITH INTERESTING BUT DETAILED MATERIAL
AND NO WAY TO PAUSE IT?

I HATE YOU WEB DESIGNER AND I CLOSED THE TAB.

There are other websites out there that respect me.

~~~
incision
Seems a small thing considering every element of said slideshow links to fully
detailed, single page version of the same - exactly the way I'd prefer to
navigate it.

------
tthomas48
Heritage.org is a conservative think tank. I suppose they're saying economic
freedom isn't that important for a strong economy? Because you'd think if it
were important it would correlate more strongly with economic size and growth.

